# Ipad2 / Steve Jobs alive



## trdrjeff (Dec 3, 2007)

Jobs showed up for the unveiling today...


----------



## trdrjeff (Dec 3, 2007)

Same Price
Black or White
2 Cameras
Gyros
1.3lbs (vs 1.5lbs)


----------



## HDJulie (Aug 10, 2008)

A5 Dual Core processor. No mention of memory


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Same memory and price. HDMI out is interesting to me.


----------



## HDJulie (Aug 10, 2008)

Just because they didn't mention more memory, doesn't mean it doesn't have more, right? I don't think they mentioned more memory at the iPhone 4 announcement.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

HDJulie said:


> Just because they didn't mention more memory, doesn't mean it doesn't have more, right? I don't think they mentioned more memory at the iPhone 4 announcement.


Engadget's shots of the slides had memory. 16, 32 and 64.


----------



## HDJulie (Aug 10, 2008)

dpeters11 said:


> Engadget's shots of the slides had memory. 16, 32 and 64.


Oh, sorry -- I meant RAM memory not storage space.


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

dpeters11 said:


> Engadget's shots of the slides had memory. 16, 32 and 64.


Yeah... I wish they started the line with 32gb instead of 16gb... 

~Alan


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Well, I'll very likely buy one. I'll call it a solid double, which is all you need when you're the unquestioned market leader. No increase in resolution, no increase in capacity. But on the other hand, no increase in price.


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

Stuart Sweet said:


> Well, I'll very likely buy one. I'll call it a solid double, which is all you need when you're the unquestioned market leader. No increase in resolution, no increase in capacity. But on the other hand, no increase in price.


I'll definately be buying one. Other than that.... +1! 

~Alan


----------



## klang (Oct 14, 2003)

I will be buying one. My wife has had an iPad since last summer and it has totally replaced her Macbook for travel. I decided to hold out for V2.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

HDJulie said:


> Oh, sorry -- I meant RAM memory not storage space.


Got it. I hope so....the original iPad had less RAM than the iPhone 4.


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

Do the iPads utilize virtual memory?


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Having models for both AT&T and Verizon will make a lot of people happy.

I will be getting one only because I like having the latest and greatest and shift all the iPads in the family down one member.  The one that falls off the bottom will be sold to help buy the new one.


----------



## klang (Oct 14, 2003)

Strange, I thought it was supposed to ship on the 11th. Not available to order yet.


----------



## davemayo (Nov 17, 2005)

My kids are slowly hijacking my iPad. Good timing for the release of iPad2!!


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

People have asked Ryan Block at gdgt.com, he tried to figure it out, but wasn't able to with Apple keeping a close eye on everything. But his gut feeling is that it does have more.

We might need to find out from iFixit.com when they get hold of one and crack it open.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Fortunately, my opinion of Ipad2 is the same as my opinion of iPhone 3Gs a couple of years back...

IF you don't have an iPad... you now have a great choice! Save $100 and get last year's model OR pay the expected price and get some new stuff this year!

But... if you already have last year's iPad... I see no reason to run screaming and throw it away to buy a new one.

I think iPad3 will ultimately be like iPhone 4... and represent a far greater "leap" from the original iPad... and thus for people like me already with an iPad... it makes more sense to keep plugging happily along and wait for that one.

It has some neat new features... but nothing I can't live without while continuing with my current iPad. I think the every-other-year upgrade plan works well with these devices... instead of trying to have the latest/greatest every year.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Stewart Vernon said:


> I think the every-other-year upgrade plan works well with these devices... instead of trying to have the latest/greatest every year.


Of course but what fun is that?


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Chris Blount said:


> Of course but what fun is that?


True...

but right now I'd like a job more than a Steve Jobs!


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

About 90% of the reason we bought ours is to read books on them. So we'll wait to replace ours when they add the feature that makes us read faster.:sure:


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

Well, we had just purchased our iPad recently. We went with the 16GB model with WiFi & 3G. We only used it at home or places which already happen to have WiFi. So, no need for the 3G feature. Plus, we both picked up iPhones as well and we can use either as a hotspot to connect the iPad if needed.

So, we returned the iPad last night. They were going to charge us a 15% restocking fee, but waived it if we took the entire refund as store credit. We will return on March 11th and pick up the 16GB iPad 2 with WiFi only for significantly less money than the model with 3G. The new features are not astounding, but we can go with a cheaper model and might as well get the newer model while we're at it.


----------



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

Hoosier205 said:


> Well, we had just purchased our iPad recently. We went with the 16GB model with WiFi & 3G. We only used it at home or places which already happen to have WiFi. So, no need for the 3G feature. Plus, we both picked up iPhones as well and we can use either as a hotspot to connect the iPad if needed.
> 
> So, we returned the iPad last night. They were going to charge us a 15% restocking fee, but waived it if we took the entire refund as store credit. We will return on March 11th and pick up the 16GB iPad 2 with WiFi only for significantly less money than the model with 3G. The new features are not astounding, but we can go with a cheaper model and might as well get the newer model while we're at it.


Sounds like a smart move.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Stewart Vernon said:


> Fortunately, my opinion of Ipad2 is the same as my opinion of iPhone 3Gs a couple of years back...
> 
> IF you don't have an iPad... you now have a great choice! Save $100 and get last year's model OR pay the expected price and get some new stuff this year!
> 
> ...


Yes, it's very likely iPad3 will be more of a quantum leap. But, iPad2's probably enough for me to get off the sidelines. If I had an iPad already, I wouldn't jump in.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

I think we're jumping in. With the updates to the iPad and the new DirecTV app, I want one, and the wife wants one. So we're both chipping in for it. Just have to wait to preorder.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Looks like they'll be available at Best Buy... saves me the trouble of driving to the Apple Store.


----------



## itzme (Jan 17, 2008)

Can anyone tell if they improved the glare problem? Is it any better in terms of reading in bright sunlight?


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

I'm sure that any traditional retailer who sells them now, will sell them on March 11th. I don't know they wouldn't.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

I believe Walmart will also have them.

I don't think the glare issue would be changed, same screen. Maybe we can use the Smart Cover to shade it.


----------



## itzme (Jan 17, 2008)

dpeters11 said:


> I don't think the glare issue would be changed, same screen. Maybe we can use the Smart Cover to shade it.


The glare issue is disappointing. It's also disappointing that I have to lock into AT&T or Verizon, and (as usual) storage amount-- in fact I have to lock into one of about 24 different models/flavors. I better choose wisely.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

dpeters11 said:


> I believe Walmart will also have them.
> 
> I don't think the glare issue would be changed, same screen. Maybe we can use the Smart Cover to shade it.


So far only Best Buy and Apple Stores have been confirmed, and regardless of store hours, iPads will not go on sale until 5pm. No pre-orders yet.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

People make a big deal about the glare but quite frankly it has never been an issue for me. The screen is bright enough to cut through anything unless I have the sun reflecting back at me on the screen. Of course, that would burn my retinas. LOL


----------



## HDJulie (Aug 10, 2008)

Stuart Sweet said:


> So far only Best Buy and Apple Stores have been confirmed, and regardless of store hours, iPads will not go on sale until 5pm. No pre-orders yet.


You can add WalMart & Sam's Club to the mix. From MacRumors.com:

_As noted by 9 to 5 Mac, Best Buy, Wal-Mart, and Sam's Club will all be carrying the device as of March 11th._


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Chris Blount said:


> People make a big deal about the glare but quite frankly it has never been an issue for me. The screen is bright enough to cut through anything unless I have the sun reflecting back at me on the screen. Of course, that would burn my retinas. LOL


Heh. There's that Kindle ad showing a pickup line from a dumb guy to a smart girl- in lounge chairs beach or poolside, in bright sunlight, 
"Say, how DO you read out here?"-~ "I have a Kindle".

I plan to never take my (to be acquired) iPad onto the sand. At least for three months.


----------



## itzme (Jan 17, 2008)

Chris Blount said:


> People make a big deal about the glare but quite frankly it has never been an issue for me. The screen is bright enough to cut through anything unless I have the sun reflecting back at me on the screen. Of course, that would burn my retinas. LOL


So would you all say that it serves as a good e-reader outdoors, say pool-side? That would be important to 1 of the 2 users at my house. Its also something you can't test at store demos.


----------



## PatentBoy (Feb 14, 2007)

AppleInsider is reporting that iPad 2 will have 512MB of internal memory.
http://www.appleinsider.com/article...has_512mb_of_ram_same_as_iphone_4_report.html


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

AppleInsider is generally a pretty good source for that stuff, although I think it will be more telling when iFixit does their teardown.


----------



## PatentBoy (Feb 14, 2007)

I believe the ram is built into the A5 chip so it will need to be x-rayed prior to the determination. I give ifixit until the following Monday to get that job done… : )

Of course, they will tear it down by Saturday.


----------



## klang (Oct 14, 2003)

itzme said:


> So would you all say that it serves as a good e-reader outdoors, say pool-side? That would be important to 1 of the 2 users at my house. Its also something you can't test at store demos.


My wife says the iPad is almost useless in the sun by the pool or at the beach for reading. We have Kindles for reading outside.


----------



## HDJulie (Aug 10, 2008)

For me, the iPad was just too heavy & bulky to use for reading a book especially in bed so I got a Kindle. The Kindle is really nice & the 6" screen, WiFi only one is reasonably priced.


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

I have a family member who has the Kindle and it is wonderful. I cannot imagine why anyone would prefer reading on an iPad over over the Kindle.


----------



## dmurphy (Sep 28, 2006)

Stuart Sweet said:


> Yes, it's very likely iPad3 will be more of a quantum leap. But, iPad2's probably enough for me to get off the sidelines. If I had an iPad already, I wouldn't jump in.


Exactly. I'm happy with my iPad1. Don't see any reason to ditch it...

Just like the Verizon iPhone 4. I don't see the iPhone 4S (or whatever they call it this year) as anything worth waiting for.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Stuart Sweet said:


> Looks like they'll be available at Best Buy... saves me the trouble of driving to the Apple Store.


Should be available at Target and Wal-Mart too... I forget who else has jumped on since the original iPad release last year.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Laxguy said:


> Heh. There's that Kindle ad showing a pickup line from a dumb guy to a smart girl- in lounge chairs beach or poolside, in bright sunlight,
> "Say, how DO you read out here?"-~ "I have a Kindle".
> 
> I plan to never take my (to be acquired) iPad onto the sand. At least for three months.


That commercial is weird anyway... At the same time she is bragging about being smart for paying so much less for her Kindle... she says she paid more for her glasses! I think that would make her the same as someone who pays more for an iPad, according to the commercial's own logic...

Meanwhile... I think if all you want to do is read books, the Kindle is a much cheaper way to do that... but if you want to do all the other things an iPad can do AND read books... it's fine to pay more and get an iPad.


----------



## itzme (Jan 17, 2008)

klang said:


> My wife says the iPad is almost useless in the sun by the pool or at the beach for reading. We have Kindles for reading outside.





HDJulie said:


> For me, the iPad was just too heavy & bulky to use for reading a book especially in bed so I got a Kindle. The Kindle is really nice & the 6" screen, WiFi only one is reasonably priced.





Stewart Vernon said:


> That commercial is weird anyway... At the same time she is bragging about being smart for paying so much less for her Kindle... she says she paid more for her glasses! I think that would make her the same as someone who pays more for an iPad, according to the commercial's own logic...
> 
> Meanwhile... I think if all you want to do is read books, the Kindle is a much cheaper way to do that... but if you want to do all the other things an iPad can do AND read books... it's fine to pay more and get an iPad.


Sounds like this household might wanna buy both ): Sounds like I can't kill 2 birds with one stone. That's of course an Ipad obsticle.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

itzme said:


> Sounds like this household might wanna buy both ): Sounds like I can't kill 2 birds with one stone. That's of course an Ipad obsticle.


Dunno; try the app, "Killing-two-birds-with-one-stone"....

Agree with Stewart that those of us who want to do lots of things will go with the iPad, and those who just want to read will be Kindling for a while....


----------



## itzme (Jan 17, 2008)

Laxguy said:


> Dunno; try the app, "Killing-two-birds-with-one-stone"....
> 
> Agree with Stewart that those of us who want to do lots of things will go with the iPad, and those who just want to read will be Kindling for a while....


True, but we fall into the group of those who want to do the "lots of things" and one of those things is read books with it outside. Oh well.


----------



## HDJulie (Aug 10, 2008)

Laxguy said:


> Dunno; try the app, "Killing-two-birds-with-one-stone"....
> 
> Agree with Stewart that those of us who want to do lots of things will go with the iPad, and those who just want to read will be Kindling for a while....


And those of us who are geeks & have a little disposable income will get both


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Fortunately (?) I have to stay out of the sun. But glare can be a problem. On the other hand it is really convenient to be reading a book, be able to take a break to see what's going on here at the Forum, write this post and then go back to reading.


----------



## mutelight (Oct 6, 2008)

I have already sold my 64Gb 3G. The jump from the iPad to the iPad 2 seems it will be smaller than the leap to the iPad 3 but being a gadget geek, I have no problem swallowing a couple hundred bucks to have the latest.

One thing about Apple products is that if you keep them in great shape along with all the packaging, they retain their value very well.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Now I'm thinking I might buy two, so no one has to wait to use it :lol:


----------



## mutelight (Oct 6, 2008)

I don't blame you for considering that. Outside of work, I use my iPad more than my computer and phone combined.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Stewart Vernon said:


> Should be available at Target and Wal-Mart too... I forget who else has jumped on since the original iPad release last year.


Saw that too. Not far from me, there is a Target, Walmart, BestBuy and Apple Store all within a couple of square miles.

I'm thinking Target may be my best bet for the shortest wait on day one, because folks are less likely to think it might be there. But everyone else may be thinking the same!


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

So far no confirmation on Target from web sites I've seen, but I suppose we can hope.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Stuart Sweet said:


> So far no confirmation on Target from web sites I've seen, but I suppose we can hope.


Apparently they Tweeted they'd have it, a couple of days ago.

http://www.9to5mac.com/54737/target-will-also-launch-ipad-2-on-march-11th/


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

The buzz is Apple purposely didn't offer iPad2 web pre-orders, because they were unhappy by the lack of lines at the Verizon stores on day one of the CDMA iPhone 4 roll-out. Apparently over 1,000,000 Verizon iPhones had been pre-ordered on-line.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Steve said:


> The buzz is Apple purposely didn't offer iPad2 web pre-orders, because they were unhappy by the lack of lines at the Verizon stores on day one of the CDMA iPhone 4 roll-out. Apparently over 1,000,000 Verizon iPhones had been pre-ordered on-line.


Here's a solution: Offer web orders for the world except one medium metropolis. Then promote that the local stores will have 'em at -$50.00. The lines will be mind bending.

Pixels (Film) at eleven.


----------



## mutelight (Oct 6, 2008)

I am hoping I don't have any problems getting one, going at lunch on Friday to my local Apple store.

My feeling is that a white 64GB 3G on AT&T will be one of the least popular models.


----------



## HDJulie (Aug 10, 2008)

mutelight said:


> I am hoping I don't have any problems getting one, going at lunch on Friday to my local Apple store.
> 
> My feeling is that a white 64GB 3G on AT&T will be one of the least popular models.


Are you going to go at lunch to stand in line until 5? Because they aren't going on sale until 5:00 PM for who knows what reason.

If y'all remember the hoopla about the kid who camped out way ahead of time for the iPhone 4 -- he's already in line for the iPad 2!

http://www.macrumors.com/2011/03/07/lines-for-ipad-2-launch-begin-as-ijustin-camps-out-once-again/


----------



## mutelight (Oct 6, 2008)

I didn't realize that they weren't going to sell them until 5PM on the 11th, how strange.

Guess I will just go after work to pick mine up. I would have to wait to connect it to my home computer to transfer all my data over from my first iPad anyway.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Steve said:


> Apparently they Tweeted they'd have it, a couple of days ago.
> 
> http://www.9to5mac.com/54737/target-will-also-launch-ipad-2-on-march-11th/


Oh, they tweeted it. Oh, well, that's as good as an official press release these days :lol:


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

Good to see Target joining the party as well...

Gives me another possible place to get one should Walmart or Sam's Club sell out (doubtful)...

~Alan


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

From CNN:



> In addition to the Apple retail stores, the iPad 2 will also be available at Best Buy, Target, Walmart and Sam's Club.
> 
> Verizon Wireless will also be selling the iPad 2 on Friday March 11, 2011. None of the retail launch partners have specified if sales will take place both in-store and online, but we expect that in-store sales will not begin until 5:00pm.
> 
> It isn't clear if AT&T will be carrying the iPad 2 at launch (we've reached out to them for comment), but 3G variants from both carriers should be available at retail partners like Walmart and Best Buy. Neither AT&T nor Verizon will be carrying the Wi-Fi only models.


On-line sales are rumored to commence at midnight Thursday, PST, with free shipping.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

So what are the real chances of ordering online Thursday and getting it Friday? I might just go to Target. I wonder if I could get 5% off with my Target card...


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

dpeters11 said:


> So what are the real chances of ordering online Thursday and getting it Friday? I might just go to Target. I wonder if I could get 5% off with my Target card...


Slim to none. Pre-orders aren't happening until Friday.


----------



## itzme (Jan 17, 2008)

So say I bought a Verizon 3G model iPad, I have a couple questions. Can you still buy the 3G service for a month at a time (for when I travel)? How much is that? Also, say I bought a Verizon iPhone in a couple months, is there any way to tether the iPad for 3G, or would I still need to buy a month of 3G for the IPad?


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

dpeters11 said:


> So what are the real chances of ordering online Thursday and getting it Friday? I might just go to Target. I wonder if I could get 5% off with my Target card...





Chris Blount said:


> Slim to none. Pre-orders aren't happening until Friday.


Ya. You have to order after midnight Thursday, so assuming 2-day shipping, you won't get one until Monday at the earliest. Still may be better than waiting on line, tho.

*EDIT:* Then again, I suppose it's _possible _they'll offer an option for Saturday delivery, if you're willing to pay for it.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

itzme said:


> So say I bought a Verizon 3G model iPad, I have a couple questions. Can you still buy the 3G service for a month at a time (for when I travel)? How much is that? Also, say I bought a Verizon iPhone in a couple months, is there any way to tether the iPad for 3G, or would I still need to buy a month of 3G for the IPad?


This is Verizons current iPad pricing. You would be able to use a Verizon iPhone as a wifi hotspot, and iPads are sold without contract, month to month.

Plan price Allowance per gig overage
$20 1 GB $20 
$35 3 GB $10 
$50 5 GB $10 
$80 10 GB $10


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I understand the anticipation... I'm really feeling it as well, but if I can't get one at retail without a hassle on Friday (which I know is pretty unlikely) I'll just order it.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Stuart Sweet said:


> I understand the anticipation... I'm really feeling it as well, but if I can't get one at retail without a hassle on Friday (which I know is pretty unlikely) I'll just order it.


FWIW, CNN's tip was the retailer _closest _to an Apple store might have less traffic.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Well, the goal would be to buy it in my hometown if possible. I'll pay more sales tax, but it will all go to repairing my roads and educating my city's kids. There's something to be said for that.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Who was that said _"the ability to delay gratification is a hallmark of maturity?"_


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Nick said:


> Who was that said _"the ability to delay gratification is a hallmark of maturity?"_


On the other hand, life is short so why delay?


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Well, I must be the most mature person I know. I'm still waiting for that cub scout watch I wanted when I was 7.


----------



## HDJulie (Aug 10, 2008)

dpeters11 said:


> This is Verizons current iPad pricing. You would be able to use a Verizon iPhone as a wifi hotspot, and iPads are sold without contract, month to month.
> 
> Plan price Allowance per gig overage
> $20 1 GB $20
> ...


What is Verizon's policy for the hotspot? Is it free? So if you have an iPhone with unlimited data you can have unlimited data on both the iPhone & the iPad through the hotspot, or is it like AT&T where you have to drop down to a limited plan (2GB for A&T&) & then pay another $20 to use the hotspot (and they will throw in another 2GB).


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

Steve said:


> FWIW, CNN's tip was the retailer _closest _to an Apple store might have less traffic.


I guess I need to figure out which retailer in Albany, GA is closest to the Apple Stores in Atlanta, Georgia, Birmingham, Alabama, or Jacksonville, Florida then!  



Stuart Sweet said:


> Well, the goal would be to buy it in my hometown if possible. I'll pay more sales tax, but it will all go to repairing my roads and educating my city's kids. There's something to be said for that.


If you live in a town where that's possible, absolutely! Sadly, not an option for some of us... 



Nick said:


> Who was that said _"the ability to delay gratification is a hallmark of maturity?"_


I've been told by MANY people that I'm the most "patient" person they know. I feel they're probably right...

I've also been told by multiple people that I'm very "mature," though I don't think there is as much of a consensus there!  



Chris Blount said:


> On the other hand, life is short so why delay?


Some of us need to have at least ONE virtue!  

Like Stuart, I'm feeling the anticipation. My excitement (currently tempered only by the fact that an extended family member isn't doing well) has been building up to a fever pitch ever since the iPad was first introduced, and especially since I played around with one last November.

I WAS going to order it, when I thought I could do a pre-order and get it on release day. HOWEVER, since I can't do that, and I really want to use some rebates (sent in the form of credit cards) to pay for the majority of the iPad, I'll probably get it at Walmart. I'd try Target since I generally prefer the atmosphere, but they have a tendency to not stock things as well as Walmart...

~Alan


----------



## Karen (Oct 4, 2007)

Steven Colbert wants an iPad 2 too...

http://www.movieline.com/2011/03/la...n-colbert-makes-out-with-an-ipad-2.php?page=2


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

HDJulie said:


> What is Verizon's policy for the hotspot? Is it free?


 FREE? VERIZON? FREE? AT&T? HA-HA.

The hotspot is free but you have to pay to use it.


----------



## PatentBoy (Feb 14, 2007)

I have heard that if you jailbreak the iPhone, you can install a program (http://intelliborn.com/mywi.html) which may allow you to create a hotspot with your iPhone. The iPad could then use the newly created iPhone hotspot for web access for free, aside from the cost of MyWi which I believe is $20.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Nick said:


> Who was that said _"the ability to delay gratification is a hallmark of maturity?"_


Monk Aloysius Le Celibate first said it.

He died never having known the pleasures of the flesh other than his own....


----------



## itzme (Jan 17, 2008)

Alan Gordon said:


> I guess I need to figure out which retailer in Albany, GA is closest to the Apple Stores in Atlanta, Georgia, Birmingham, Alabama, or Jacksonville, Florida then!
> 
> If you live in a town where that's possible, absolutely! Sadly, not an option for some of us...
> 
> ...


So which source will offer the best deal, when you factor in things like discounts for applying for their credit card and any other creative ways to save.


----------



## HDJulie (Aug 10, 2008)

TBlazer07 said:


> FREE? VERIZON? FREE? AT&T? HA-HA.
> 
> The hotspot is free but you have to pay to use it.


What I want to know is, what does Verizon charge to use the hotspot feature & can it be used with the unlimited data of the iPhone. AT&T requires that you be on the 2GB data plan (giving up unlimited) as well as pay $20 more (and be given an extra 2GB).



PatentBoy said:


> I have heard that if you jailbreak the iPhone, you can install a program (http://intelliborn.com/mywi.html) which may allow you to create a hotspot with your iPhone. The iPad could then use the newly created iPhone hotspot for web access for free, aside from the cost of MyWi which I believe is $20.


This is what I currently do but I don't really like to jailbreak. Plus, there's no guarantee that a jailbreak will always be available. However, MyWi does work very well.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Well, I already have credit cards at the applicable places, so it will probably come down to who has the thing and who doesn't.


----------



## HDJulie (Aug 10, 2008)

I'm hoping to use Best Buy. I can get double rewardzone points.


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

HDJulie said:


> I'm hoping to use Best Buy. I can get double rewardzone points.


I'd LOVE to use Best Buy myself... but unfortunately, the rumors of us getting a Best Buy after Circuit City closed has continued to remain a rumor. 

Walmart, Sam's Club, or Target are my three options.

~Alan


----------

